# Personalized hypnotherapy or Mike's program?



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I hope somebody can answer my question. I have some concerns about Mike's program. The thing is that I've read that if you want hypnotherapy --or any other psychological therapy-- to really work for you, it must be personalized. So now I'm wondering how Michael Mahoney CDs are supossed to work if they are made for everyone and nobody in specific at the same time? They are made for IBSers, but all of us are different...I don't write this post to undermine the crediblity of Mike's work, or the effectiveness of his program, but I'm a little worried and I wish that somebody could answer to my question.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Having done Mike's tapes I do think they hit enough different things that most people will get what they need.There is a set of hypnotherapy sessions you do with a person that have been clinically tested but I don't know how individualized they make the sessions, but you do work with a person so there may be more flexibility. Here is the link to the practioners.http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.htmlSometimes for somethings some people may need something so far out of the norm that they will need a lot of personalized stuff.However, all the studies done on hypnotherapy (and also clinical trial for psychothreapy) where they get really good results for the majority of people are based on standardized proticols because you need that for the study, there may be some individual variation based on individual needs, but they try to make the therapy very consistent across the different patients as otherwise you can't show it did anything consistently.While people may feel that personalized has to be the only way to go that idea may not have the most data to support it. You can't really do an experiment if too much is varied.If you want to find information that something can't work you will always find it if you look for it, because no one approach is 100% totally effective for every single person.Regardless of how much an hypnotherapist may be willing to individualize and personalize for you, if that is they way you decide to go, make sure they are trained in the specifics of clinical hypnotherapy for IBS, and aren't someone who is doing hypnotherapy for other things that is willing to wing it because they want to believe they can cure everything.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Titania,You raise an interesting question. The info Kathleen provides is spot on - When Mike first developed the program, he took on hundreds of IBS patients - each one was interviewed for several hours, plus filled out symptom forms - Mike has gathered data from hundreds of IBS patients over the years, and by now has worked with thousands. Every aspect of IBS, as well as the accompanying symptoms of anxiety, stressors, etc. have been incorporated into his protocol.The protocols that are available to in-person therapists are usually provided verbatim, but if the patient has other areas, they may address those as well - but Mike did a study to determine the percentage rate of improvement on average of those he saw in person in therapy, vs, those he gave the recorded program to - and it was only a 3% difference.If you have other concerns outside of your IBS, that are not related to it, but affect it, then you may want to see a therapist in person, but as far as IBS is concerned, you can rest assured that you have a protocol that is among the best for IBS patients - Mike was named the #1 clinical hypnotherapist in Great Britain, and has pioneered the availability of his protocol to the public - So overall, I would not worry about this aspect of universality - you will interpret the sessions and imagery in your very own way - no one else will respond to them as you do - your body and subconscious mind knows what is needed for your specific needs - the protocol was developed that way - to work individually - and so most likely, unless you have some really glaring other problem outside of IBS, the program should be as effective for your IBS as an in-person therapist. The protocol is the same as what Mike uses in his clinical practice.If you do have other concerns, you know that you can call the toll free number for individualized support; 877-898-2539 - leave your number (it's OK for us to call Mexico!) and we will get back to you - that is one nice thing about this program, is that there is live support along with the purchase of the IBS Audio Program - so in effect, you do get "in-person" live support if you need it - and very cost effective too!Hope this helps to reassure you a bit - all the best to you in your journey to feeling better!







Take care.


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your replies. I don't think I have another concern about the program.Thanks a lot also for your support.Best wishes.T.


----------



## Steve77 (Jul 1, 2007)

I was also interested in the same thing. You would think face to face contact would be the best, but Mike seems to have a great reputation. Besides the therapist I went to charges $1200 for the entire 12 week session and I can try this one for only $100. Honestly, I would pay every penny I have if I knew something was going to be a sure-fire solution to my IBS-D.


----------

